# Xcalibur Hooks



## Truckmechanic (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone using Xcalibur worm hooks? I was looking at trying them but not really finding any reviews. Let me know what you think if you use or have tried them.


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2011)

Never used them myself. Did you end up getting them?


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, I ordered some to try out. I noticed right away that they are smaller than the Gama's I had been using. A 3/0 Xcalibur is a 2/0 Gamakatsu. Theey seem sharp. I will let you know how they do when Ig et to hook some fish with them...LoL


----------

